# Cannondale tandem on Craiglist



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I was scanning craigslist last night and came across a cool Cannondale MTN tandem for around $1000. I found it on Craigslist>socal>inland empire>bikes if anyone is interested


----------



## pinnacle10 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting.


----------

